# Amtrak Give 100 Bonus Points - ACT NOW!



## TransitRider (Jan 15, 2010)

This just came in from Amtrak official Facebook announcement:

"Amtrak Every day, our riders fall in love—with the views and the experience. To show our fans some love, we’re giving away bonus points now through 2/15. Join Amtrak Guest Rewards and travel in 90 days and you’ll get 750 bonus points. To join, visit http://tinyurl.com/fbenroll. If you’re already a member, we’re giving you 100... bonus points, too. Claim your points at http://tinyurl.com/fbbonus. Isn’t love sweet?"

Enjoy


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 15, 2010)

The 2nd one works! (Since I'm already a member!  )



> Congratulations, you are registered for the Amtrak Facebook Fan offer. 100 bonus points will be posted to your account by February 22, 2010.


Let's see if it posts by Feb 22!


----------



## Shanghai (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for the heads-up. I registered.


----------



## BeckysBarn (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank you! Every point counts!


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jan 15, 2010)

Very cool! Thanks. An easy 100 points.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 15, 2010)

Done, thanks!


----------



## Edgefan (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks! That much closer to another rewards trip! Every point is valuable


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Jan 15, 2010)

Fast and easy! Thanks for the lead!


----------



## frugalist (Jan 16, 2010)

Mrs. Frugalist and I are now registered for the promo. Thanks to the OP for the heads-up.


----------



## AAARGH! (Jan 19, 2010)

TransitRider said:


> This just came in from Amtrak official Facebook announcement:
> "Amtrak Every day, our riders fall in love—with the views and the experience. To show our fans some love, we're giving away bonus points now through 2/15. Join Amtrak Guest Rewards and travel in 90 days and you'll get 750 bonus points. To join, visit http://tinyurl.com/fbenroll. If you're already a member, we're giving you 100... bonus points, too. Claim your points at http://tinyurl.com/fbbonus. Isn't love sweet?"
> 
> Enjoy


The 'already a member' link did not work for me. Is it me or is the link broken?


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 19, 2010)

AAARGH! said:


> The 'already a member' link did not work for me. Is it me or is the link broken?


I just tried at 1:55 PM ET and it worked fine. Earlier, the AGR site was down. Try again and it should work!


----------



## AAARGH! (Jan 19, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> AAARGH! said:
> 
> 
> > The 'already a member' link did not work for me. Is it me or is the link broken?
> ...


It worked just now. Thanks!


----------



## Rail Freak (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanx a Bunch

RF


----------



## mj_2341 (Jan 19, 2010)

This is legite, right? Just curious, because I don't see it anywhere on AGR's website, nor any e-mail. I was always taught not to click on links that you don't know of!

(I was expecting to click on an amtrakguestrewards.com/xxxxxx link!)

But it looks like its okay, most of you I know pretty well by name!


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 19, 2010)

mj_2341 said:


> This is legite, right? Just curious, because I don't see it anywhere on AGR's website, nor any e-mail. I was always taught not to click on links that you don't know of!
> (I was expecting to click on an amtrakguestrewards.com/xxxxxx link!)


I received the following from [email protected]



> This is to confirm promotion participation for the_traveler member number xxxxxxxxxx.
> Congratulations, you are registered for the Amtrak Facebook Fan offer. 100 bonus points will be posted to your account by February 22, 2010.
> 
> Make Amtrak reservations now or visit www.amtrakguestrewards.com to learn about more program opportunities.
> ...


It looks legit to me!


----------



## yarrow (Jan 19, 2010)

thanks, my wife and i each got our 100


----------



## Rumpled (Jan 21, 2010)

Whole family just got (well when they post) bonus 100 points.


----------



## savoirfaire (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks to the OP for the link. Still working as of 2 February. Every little bit helps as I am saving up for a bedroom to get to my wedding in Ohio this fall! 

-Sav


----------



## Misty. (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice, once that posts, I'll be halfway to a coach seat on some of the alternate routes to Chicago that I could take... If only I had been able to take a trip in time to not lose my sign-up bonus, lol.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 1, 2010)

savoirfaire said:


> Still working *as of 2 February*.


Boy you're good - because you wrote this on *1 February*! :lol:


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Feb 21, 2010)

Has anyone had these post yet? I know it says they will post by 22 FEB; so I'm guessing they may well be waiting until last second. :unsure:


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 21, 2010)

Not yet! But just wait till tonight! (AGR will probably go broke! :lol: )


----------



## Roadfool (Feb 23, 2010)

100 bonus points are in my account this morning


----------



## Rumpled (Feb 23, 2010)

Mine posted

02/23/2010 Bonus Facebook Fan 100 pt Promo 100

by their own admission - they missed the 2/22 date.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 23, 2010)

Mine too!


----------



## Dovecote (Feb 23, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> Mine too!


Ditto for me!!!


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Feb 23, 2010)

Mine posted as well 

They should do this more often!


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 23, 2010)

Mine posted today.


----------



## KayBee (Feb 23, 2010)

<_< Ditto <_<

Too easy!


----------



## rrdude (Feb 23, 2010)

Yabber-Doober, got mine mid-day.........

02/23/2010 Bonus Facebook Fan 100 pt Promo 100


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Feb 23, 2010)

YAY! Mine came in sometime today, and even though it's just 100 points, every point in the Kitty helps. They're a lot more valuable than airline miles for sure!


----------



## DowneasterPassenger (Feb 24, 2010)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> YAY! Mine came in sometime today, and even though it's just 100 points, every point in the Kitty helps. They're a lot more valuable than airline miles for sure!


Got that one and more:

02/23/2010 Bonus Facebook Fan 100 pt Promo 100

02/23/2010 Bonus 11010-spend $50 get 1000 promo 1,000


----------



## Rumpled (Feb 25, 2010)

I didn't end up spending $50; so I missed out on that one.


----------



## Roadfool (Feb 25, 2010)

Rumpled said:


> I didn't end up spending $50; so I missed out on that one.


The 1000 point promo runs until March 13th, so you still have some time on that one.


----------



## Rumpled (Feb 26, 2010)

Roadfool said:


> Rumpled said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't end up spending $50; so I missed out on that one.
> ...


Still won't make it.


----------

